# Cervelo P3 carbon RELEASE DATE



## fippet (Aug 5, 2002)

HELP!,has anyone heard anything on the release date for the 51cm frameset? I Have not been able to get any answers from my race shop,any of the well known web site shops or the manufacturer! anyone hear anything? Signed, JONESIN.


----------



## Chaz_cycles (Apr 14, 2002)

*Check slowtwitch.com*

Got this from there, posted by Gerad of Cervelo Cycles on 14 July

We started shipping 58cm frames a few weeks ago. Same with the 51's. You can search for 
P3 51 and read it for yourself.


----------



## idorun (Aug 10, 2005)

*Cervelo P3*



fippet said:


> HELP!,has anyone heard anything on the release date for the 51cm frameset? I Have not been able to get any answers from my race shop,any of the well known web site shops or the manufacturer! anyone hear anything? Signed, JONESIN.



www.cervelo.com


----------

